# give up smoking, drinking and sex



## caffeine_demon (Mar 22, 2011)

God visits a man and tells him he must give up smoking, drinking and sex if he wants to get into heaven... The man says he'll try.. God visits the man a week later to see how he's getting on.. "Not bad" says the man, "I've given up smoking and drinking but when the wife bent over the freezer I succombed"..They dont like that in heaven replies God.. The man says "They're not too happy about it in Morrisons either!"


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would imagine Morrisons would not be too happy, you local LIDL on the other hand....


----------



## Klocky (Mar 22, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I would imagine Morrisons would not be too happy, you local LIDL on the other hand....



Oooooh you shoppist


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 22, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> God visits a man and tells him he must give up smoking, drinking and sex if he wants to get into heaven... The man says he'll try.. God visits the man a week later to see how he's getting on.. "Not bad" says the man, "I've given up smoking and drinking but when the wife bent over the freezer I succombed"..They dont like that in heaven replies God.. The man says "They're not too happy about it in Morrisons either!"



He he, 1) I live a few minutes away from a Morrisons! and 2) I seem to have given ALL those up years ago Sheena


----------



## Alan S (Mar 23, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> God visits a man and tells him he must give up smoking, drinking and sex if he wants to get into heaven... The man says he'll try.. God visits the man a week later to see how he's getting on.. "Not bad" says the man, "I've given up smoking and drinking but when the wife bent over the freezer I succombed"..They dont like that in heaven replies God.. The man says "They're not too happy about it in Morrisons either!"






On the other hand...


----------

